# Best Demo that Convinced You to Buy a Sample Library?



## Zedcars (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello,

Was there a particular music track posted either officially by the company selling the library, or by someone else that convinced you to buy a particular library?

If so, were you happy with that purchase over the weeks, months and years that followed or did you find that the quality of the demo(s) was not something you were able to achieve for whatever reason, and therefore, perhaps that particular library went unused after a short while?

I'm not usually swayed by one track, but have to say the Andy Blaney 'Admiral Benbow' demo (seems insulting to use the word demo here, given how incredibly well conceived it is) did impress me enough for me to want to buy BBCSO. At the same time I was very aware of the high bar at which he operates, so wasn't expecting to reach any where near that level. I am actually still very happy with my choice, however, similar libraries I've bought have not met initial expectations after a few impressive company demos. Perhaps that is down to my own shortcomings, the unrealistic expectations set by me, or the ridiculously high bar set by the best composers commissioned to write the demos.

Thoughts?

It would be cool if you could link to the music track here that impressed you so...


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 31, 2020)

This...Spitfire's finest marketing campaign! Wonderful track from @christianhenson 

Instant buy!


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 31, 2020)

pfmusic said:


> This...Spitfire's finest marketing campaign! Wonderful track from @christianhenson
> 
> Instant buy!



Now you've made me want to buy it! Damn it... 

Yes, it's a very evocative yet delicately subtle piece.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 31, 2020)

Most Spitfire demos do that for me 

CSS demos by Alex are quite good too.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 31, 2020)

This demo killed me:


----------



## CT (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, Andy's BBCSO piece, as well as what he and Christian did for Tundra. There was no way I wasn't getting the Whitacre choir, but Paul Saunderson's piece for that was absolutely spellbinding and would have sold me on it.

I've not been let down by any of these.


----------



## daviddln (Jan 31, 2020)

Guy Bacos's demos for VSL!


----------



## musicalweather (Jan 31, 2020)

I loved this demo for Berlin Brass Main:




and loved this demo for the Orange Tree Samples Jazz Archtop:




I'm very happy with both of these libraries, though I have yet to create anything as cool as either of these demos. Still learning to use the libraries.

Brad Jerkin's demo for the Shreddage 3 Archtop is AMAZING. I think it did have a role in persuading me to get the library! 




One more from Impact Soundworks: a gorgeous demo for the Highland Harps. This did indeed influence my decision to purchase the library.




Andy Blaney's stuff is always amazing.

Now if I could just get the chops that these composers have!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Jon W (Jan 31, 2020)

pfmusic said:


> This...Spitfire's finest marketing campaign! Wonderful track from @christianhenson
> 
> Instant buy!



Wow! Goosebumps. And misty-eyed a bit too. Props.


----------



## Vin (Jan 31, 2020)

Stunning composition.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 31, 2020)

I'll always have a special place in my heart for @christianhenson's BT Phobos demo. It's just great music and so inspiring. Phobos was the second Spitfire library I bought (after Loegria), when I was just returning to music-making after a long lull.

That drop at 00:57. Yikes!


----------



## JT (Jan 31, 2020)

Mattia Chiappa's Closure track hooked me on BBCSO.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 31, 2020)

Staypuft's demos for sure, it was almost like it was a real orchestra!


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 31, 2020)

Ben Botkin’s demo for Metropolis Ark II. (The Upward Call)

it really took me by surprise, and was not what I was expecting from that library.

https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/40

Also, love Guy Bacos‘ work. Such range.


----------



## Arbee (Jan 31, 2020)

Beat Kaufmann's Holberg Suite demos for VSL Chamber Strings:

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Strings_Complete/Chamber_Strings_Bundle#!Demos

Mock up or not, still one of the best performances I've heard of this music. 

I tend to use VSL Solo and Dimension Strings in combination more these days, but the Chamber Strings (especially the cellos) still stand up well.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 31, 2020)

and action! from snorri (berlin brass). 

wages of war, that, and Hendriks demo for berlin percussion were all demos I wish I actually had an MP3 of.

this doesn't count, but I'm sure I'm among the many who bought Samplemodeling brass because of Samy Cheboub(headshot) LOL. 

there are a lot of great demo writers(blaney) but I normally dont feel like the technical aspect is sold from them, I just think they are great pieces of music


----------



## axb312 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Denkii (Jan 31, 2020)

With honor by Nathan Furst for audiobro's Genesis.


----------



## 667 (Jan 31, 2020)

jemu999 said:


>



I forgot how good this was! Absolutely sold me a copy of LASS.


----------



## jules (Feb 1, 2020)

https://www.virharmonic.com/voices_of_pragueCristof unterberger : passacaglia.
I listen frequently to this piece of music and truly love it.


----------



## jules (Feb 1, 2020)

I could add every Orchestral Tools Ark teaser...


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## batonruse (Feb 1, 2020)

Performance Samples Solos of the Sea - Solo Violin A


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## FabioA (Feb 1, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


>




This!


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 1, 2020)

NYC by Sascha Knorr for Sonokinetic's Tutti Vox. 



I purchased the library immediately after I listened to the demos - no regrets so far.


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 2, 2020)

Jay Bacal's realisation of Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring is another tour de force of classical repertoire mock-ups using Vienna Symphonic Library to its fullest potential. You really have to marvel at the sheer hard work, expertise and attention to detail that went into this. 10 years old now, but can stand shoulder to shoulder with any modern sample library mock-up.

I had already invested in VSL at the time it was completed*, but it just showed me how much further I could take my own pieces if I put enough effort in. I am using other libraries, but still enjoy using the VSL samples - especially the woodwinds.






I couldn't find part 3 and 4 on Youtube, but the full audio is available on VSL's music page in its rightful place in the Masterpiece section. You can even download the MIDI and VIPro project files to learn from.






BROWSE - Vienna Symphonic Library


Vienna Symphonic Library Music Browser




www.vsl.co.at





*OK, so it's maybe not strictly related to my self-restricted thread topic, but it deserves a mention so f*** it!


----------



## BenG (Feb 2, 2020)

This.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 2, 2020)

Most of Homay's demos from SFA, TBH.

@christianhenson - give that woman a raise [=


----------



## purple (Feb 3, 2020)

The orchestral tools walkthroughs I've watched over and over, even for libraries I don't want, just because they always put a smile on my face.


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 3, 2020)

Two demos come to mind:

OPW's version of The Planets by Holst for eDNA Earth. It kind of convinced me to buy The Ton, of which eDNA Earth was a part of, but I'm never using it. Not a big deal.








Spitfire Audio — eDNA Earth


eDNA Earth is a powerful encyclopaedia of unique, experimental electronic samples created with film, TV and games music in mind, offering endless inspiration.



www.spitfireaudio.com





And there ius that gem of a piece, written by Jean-Gabriel Raynaud for Adventure Strings/Soaring Strings/Adventure Brass, that just gets me every time.


Jasper Blunk's demos for Performance Samples are spot on as well!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 3, 2020)

whiskers said:


> Most of Homay's demos from SFA, TBH.
> 
> @christianhenson - give that woman a raise [=


side note, anyone else completely lose faith in humanity reading YouTube comments?

part of me wants to suggest disabling comments on videos featuring homay, although I feel like that's a bit infantalizing aswell.

I'm sure she's tough, but if you're reading this and you've posted thirsty comments in the past, please just dont. sorry for the sidetrack, but it's really cringe


purple said:


> The orchestral tools walkthroughs I've watched over and over, even for libraries I don't want, just because they always put a smile on my face.


proud to not own time micro/macro/inspires/glorydays

not proud to admit I plan on getting some saxophones whenever glory days is added to SINE


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Feb 3, 2020)

I was (and still) delighted with this composition


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Feb 3, 2020)

It's just my kind of music, and Inspire and OT libraries sound phenomenal out of the box imo


----------



## I like music (Feb 3, 2020)

Bought it about 15 minutes later ...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 3, 2020)

I like music said:


> Bought it about 15 minutes later ...



the most infuriating part is that he uses track per articulation in his workflow


----------



## I like music (Feb 3, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the most infuriating part is that he uses track per articulation in his workflow



lol - I hadn't noticed! The few 'pro' composers that I know tend to avoid keyswitches. (This is a tiny sample of course, but I find it really interesting that people do work this way). That said, I have in the past done it on a track by track basis for CSS (where I felt that the volume of the pizzicatos etc was a bit too loud) ...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 3, 2020)

I like music said:


> lol - I hadn't noticed! The few 'pro' composers that I know tend to avoid keyswitches. (This is a tiny sample of course, but I find it really interesting that people do work this way). That said, I have in the past done it on a track by track basis for CSS (where I felt that the volume of the pizzicatos etc was a bit too loud) ...


I used to do it that way, but Hendrick also has Berlin strings

I think I put all the single articulations just for violin 1 with Berlin strings with expansions a and E and it was something silly like 90 something articulations
I'm imagining Hendrick having 400 tracks of Berlin strings in managing to actually be productive and it makes me want to uninstall all of my software


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 3, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> side note, anyone else completely lose faith in humanity reading YouTube comments?
> 
> part of me wants to suggest disabling comments on videos featuring homay, although I feel like that's a bit infantalizing aswell.
> 
> I'm sure she's tough, but if you're reading this and you've posted thirsty comments in the past, please just dont. sorry for the sidetrack, but it's really cringe


Agreed. Who are these people? Just an embarrassment. I'd expect to see that on certain videos maybe, but you'd think the people who watch library walkthroughs would be all grown up and respectful by now.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 3, 2020)

wish there was a sad react


----------



## Wolf68 (Feb 3, 2020)

yep...some excellent composers come to my mind, which support the sample library manufacturer immense:
- Andy Blaney for Spitfire (Wow!)
- Thomas Bergersen for East West
- Sascha Knorr for Orchestral Tools

On the other hand - after listening to the demo you get aware, that your own tunes will never sound like one of these gifted composers - they could probably make any Library sound good...


----------



## ZeeCount (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## CT (Feb 3, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> you'd think the people who watch library walkthroughs would
> be all grown up and respectful by now.



Ever been on VI-Control?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 3, 2020)

Many demos made with LASS. I think that I bought it 10 years ago. I tried everything..even bought MIR from VSL, still didn't get it to sound no where near what LASS sounded in those demos. Back In the day the cost of LASS was huge issue for me but I bought it. I hope I could sell it. Even those "weird" presets that came with the big update didn't sound good at all.

But the demos still sounds fantastic and I hope there would be 3.0 to tame the sound of that library.


----------



## micrologus (Feb 3, 2020)

Adventure Brass:


Soaring Strings:


----------



## purple (Feb 3, 2020)

I mean seriously how can you hear this opening trombone line and not think "I need it NOW"
When I first heard it I was in shock that it wasn't real!


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 3, 2020)

purple said:


> I mean seriously how can you hear this opening trombone line and not think "I need it NOW"
> When I first heard it I was in shock that it wasn't real!



Do you think that could be done with JXLB? It’s very beefy - in a good way.


----------



## JyTy (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m listening to Hearth of an Empire from CineStrings CORE... such a beautiful piece and sounds so beautiful... Don’t own the library yet but seriously considering it, especialy now with all the bundles down 40% 😬


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 3, 2020)

*"Luminous Days" for Symphobia -Lumina*


If I can make a demo like that one day, I'll be satisfied. I've been eyeing Lumina ever since and finally bought it today. My budget for VIs has been anhiliated.


*"Remembering James" for Arva Children's Choir*


I listened to this 2 days after I bought Genesis so I haven't bought it yet....no regrets with Genesis, but this demo gives hope for what can be done with a children's choir.


*"Placida" for 8Dio Studio Sopranos*

Bought this one at the first flash sale....I still can't do the library justice...but I'm figuring it out. No regrets


*"Back Home" for Celtic Era*
Can't seem to link it
The demo hooked me. I bought it at BF this year. Celtic Music is a lot harder to make good music than I thought. Could be awhile before I have something good.

*Honorable Mentions*

Every demo from *CSS CSB* convinced me to buy them both.
Same goes for *Emotional Violin* and *Emotional Cello*

The demos for both *Silka and Insolidus* convinced me to buy Silka and eventually Insolidus too.


----------



## ag75 (Feb 3, 2020)

I ran out and bought LASS and Sample Modeling Brass after I heard this:


----------



## ag75 (Feb 3, 2020)

Good lord that children’s choir demo is tasty. Wow. 



Robert_G said:


> *"Luminous Days" for Symphobia -Lumina*
> 
> 
> If I can make a demo like that one day, I'll be satisfied. I've been eyeing Lumina ever since and finally bought it today. My budget for VIs has been anhiliated.
> ...


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 4, 2020)

Back in time...
EW Voices of the Apocalypse
Spectrasonics Burning Groove / Liquid Groove


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 5, 2020)

How’s this for impressive - not only did Sacha compose the music for this Time Micro teaser, he made the video too, including the 3D animation!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah, Spitfire's Andy Blaney leaves my jaw on the floor.
That being said, it's Homey's work that makes it on to my personal playlists:



Sublime.


----------



## Salorom (Feb 5, 2020)

I was very impressed by Thomas Bergersen's demos (and skills) when EW Hollywood Strings came out. They definitely made it a buy for me.

That was about ten years ago and they haven't aged a day, in my opinion:




In another genre, Colin O'Malley's Desiderata for LASS also sounds very organic.
I thought it was a brilliant demo for the library:


----------



## iggyigoe (Feb 5, 2020)

Anything by Colin O'Malley.. but this stands out


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 5, 2020)

Salorom said:


> I was very impressed by Thomas Bergersen's demos (and skills) when EW Hollywood Strings came out. They definitely made it a buy for me.
> 
> That was about ten years ago and they haven't aged a day, in my opinion:
> 
> ...



All incredible pieces of music.

BTW, something funky going on with the first two links (forum bug or something?). Not displaying right on 3 different browsers. Managed to listen to them by hitting reply to see the URL. @creativeforge Any idea what’s wrong?

I’ll old-school hyperlink to the MP3’s here (hopefully should work):

Tower of Mischief by Thomas Bergersen

Allegro Agitato by Thomas Bergersen


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 5, 2020)

chillbot said:


>




This is definitely the best thing I've ever seen regarding samples. And Frogs. I think I might buy it.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 5, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


>




Are the Berlin First Chairs as great as you expected from watching this? I only have the main library but intend of getting the Expansions asap. I'm hoping my expectations from this First Chairs video doesn't disappoint.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 5, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the most infuriating part is that he uses track per articulation in his workflow



Does he? Any videos on him working? Feeling a bit better about the 4000 tracks in my template then!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 5, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Are the Berlin First Chairs as great as you expected from watching this? I only have the main library but intend of getting the Expansions asap. I'm hoping my expectations from this First Chairs video doesn't disappoint.



Overall I'm quite happy with them. The tone of the library really is awesome. Raw, woody, textured and the right amount of "irregular", so it really gives you that extra punch and edge on top of an ensemble section. Also works quite good as a quintet, as long as you're not looking for very virtuosic/expressive "solo strings" samples.

I really like the short notes. Great bite, aggressive, snappy.

Unfortunately, they're not very consistent from one instrument to another - violin 2 staccato sounds almost like spiccato compared to violin 1, which has a much longer staccato where the bow really sticks to the string. Vln2 spicc is even shorter so it's actually a really, really short spicatissimo compared to vln2 spiccato. The viola player seems to have had their own idea of staccato as well. Portato longs have different lengths ... stuff like that. It kind of seems that they didn't really give the musicians very clear directions, so everyone had their own interpretation of the articulations. It's not a deal breaker, but you have to work around that a little bit.

Volumes can get quite inconsistent too, so there's gonna be some playing around and fine-tuning to make stuff sound like it should.

I encountered phasing on certain notes which OT claims not to be able to hear. That G#1 cello stacc swirls like crazy. That's a particularly bad one, but overall it doesn't happen a whole lot.

So it's a bit rough around the edges. But for me, the great tone outweighs some of the shortcomings, and the library serves its main purpose - giving ensembles that extra punch, shine and expressiveness - fairly well.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 5, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Overall I'm quite happy with them. The tone of the library really is awesome. Raw, woody, textured and the right amount of "irregular", so it really gives you that extra punch and edge on top of an ensemble section. Also works quite good as a quintet, as long as you're not looking for very virtuosic/expressive "solo strings" samples.
> 
> I really like the short notes. Great bite, aggressive, snappy.
> 
> ...



Definitely a great thing to read. So is my impression correct that this is similar to Spitfire’s Symphonic Solo Strings in the sense that it’s for adding detail to the symphonic libraries? I own that library and do love what it does and having just got BST Main, very much looking forward to getting the rest of it!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Feb 5, 2020)

This OT violin demo by Benny Oschmann blew me away when I first heard it, and I still think it's an awesome piece.


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 5, 2020)

Anything by Thomas Bergesen. Especially Soaring Over Hollywood. Ironically I have yet to buy Hollywood Orch because compared to Thomas' demo I f&cking suck. Like totally. I would shame the library by playing an Am chord and wondering why it's more "Limping Over Dayton" than "Soaring Over Hollywood"

But I digress...


----------



## paularthur (Feb 5, 2020)

Daniel James Cinesamples Demos...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 6, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Definitely a great thing to read. So is my impression correct that this is similar to Spitfire’s Symphonic Solo Strings in the sense that it’s for adding detail to the symphonic libraries? I own that library and do love what it does and having just got BST Main, very much looking forward to getting the rest of it!



I'm not familiar with the SF Solo Strings, but yes, the OT First Chairs are mainly designed as a true "first chairs" library, to layer them on top of ensembles to enhance detail and expression or to bring forward the section leader.

Playing style wise it's not a solo strings library in the sense of doing exposed soloist performances or classical quartets etc. - the playing is not as soloistic and expressive, but blends with the section.

It's still possible to some quartet and quintet stuff too of course, but that's not the main idea.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 6, 2020)

Wolf68 said:


> yep...some excellent composers come to my mind, which support the sample library manufacturer immense:
> - Andy Blaney for Spitfire (Wow!)
> - Thomas Bergersen for East West
> - Sascha Knorr for Orchestral Tools
> ...


That´s spot on, and I might add Jasper Blunk and Guy Bacos to that list, too...

But in terms of the topic of this thread (...libraries that I bought bcs of...), I´d like to add another Jasper Blunk/Embertone demo:


I even have it in one of my play lists until this day...

"Summit" is also great.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## j_kranz (Feb 6, 2020)

Another vote for Colin O'Malley, for Liberis... bought the library because of it:


----------



## JonesyXL (Feb 6, 2020)

Ah man, such an interesting topic.

Strezov Sampling has some great demos - I bought the woodwind and brass libraries from listening to tracks by Jean Gabriel Raynaud and Henri Vartio. I got Scoring Synths on the strength of the demos too, particularly Rayshaun Thompson's.

Christian Henson's track for Hans Zimmer perc and Sascha Knorr's for Time Macro are epic, but tbh I haven't bought either library.

For me though, this is the daddy of sample library demos


I'd love to know how this track came about. There must have been a decent budget behind it because the majority of it doesn't sound like samples (I'm 100% convinced the strings are real). It seems unlikely this was written specifically as a sample library demo...


----------



## HardyP (Feb 6, 2020)

JonesyXL said:


> (I'm 100% convinced the strings are real)


...and I´m just convinced, that it is 100% Jasper ...

BTW, it´s great music, but for me it´s not resulting in a "must buy" for Trailer Brass


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 6, 2020)

JonesyXL said:


> Ah man, such an interesting topic.
> 
> Strezov Sampling has some great demos - I bought the woodwind and brass libraries from listening to tracks by Jean Gabriel Raynaud and Henri Vartio. I got Scoring Synths on the strength of the demos too, particularly Rayshaun Thompson's.
> 
> ...



Shivers down spine level of good. Do you know the composer’s name?


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 6, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Shivers down spine level of good. Do you know the composer’s name?


That's Jasper Blunk, the one and only!


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 6, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> That's Jasper Blunk, the one and only!


Great, thank you! It’s a new name to me. Such an amazing composer.


----------



## JonesyXL (Feb 6, 2020)

HardyP said:


> BTW, it´s great music, but for me it´s not resulting in a "must buy" for Trailer Brass



Yeah, I know what you mean. That's why I think it's unusual as a demo - it doesn't sound like it's written to showcase the library.



Zedcars said:


> Great, thank you! It’s a new name to me. Such an amazing composer.



You are in for a treat


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 6, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Great, thank you! It’s a new name to me. Such an amazing composer.


Amazing composer, and basically the man behind Performance Samples, which offers equally amazing sample libraries


----------



## HardyP (Feb 6, 2020)

JonesyXL said:


> That's why I think it's unusual as a demo - it doesn't sound like it's written to showcase the library.


Ah, now I get it -
even if I think there are several elements which could "showcase samples" - the rhythmic beds behind the strings and/or guitars for example. 

But I have to admit: After hearing it several times, and getting used to the vibe&rythm, I´m drawn much more to the brass, than during first listen!


----------



## Geocranium (Feb 6, 2020)

dpasdernick said:


> Anything by Thomas Bergesen. Especially Soaring Over Hollywood. Ironically I have yet to buy Hollywood Orch because compared to Thomas' demo I f&cking suck. Like totally. I would shame the library by playing an Am chord and wondering why it's more "Limping Over Dayton" than "Soaring Over Hollywood"
> 
> But I digress...



Speaking of... this was the official Hollywood Strings demo when it first came out and just... It's _still_ one of the best sample-based compositions I can think of. Not a single flaw.


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 20, 2020)

EwigWanderer said:


> Many demos made with LASS. I think that I bought it 10 years ago. I tried everything..even bought MIR from VSL, still didn't get it to sound no where near what LASS sounded in those demos. Back In the day the cost of LASS was huge issue for me but I bought it. I hope I could sell it. Even those "weird" presets that came with the big update didn't sound good at all.
> 
> But the demos still sounds fantastic and I hope there would be 3.0 to tame the sound of that library.


Hi,
I am making the same observation as you. It is very difficult to obtain the sound of the demos with LASS. I look forward to LASS 3.
But Chris Hein Ensemble strings 
more and more tempts me.
Do you know if Chris Hein makes promos sometimes?
Thanks


----------



## LamaRose (May 11, 2020)

Vin said:


> Stunning composition.




Yeah, that was- still is- a killer piece!


----------



## LamaRose (May 11, 2020)

chillbot said:


>




I drank every beer in the fridge after watching this post... a solid warm and fuzzy buzz. Is this library still in stock?


----------



## RogiervG (May 12, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> Hi,
> I am making the same observation as you. It is very difficult to obtain the sound of the demos with LASS. I look forward to LASS 3.
> But Chris Hein Ensemble strings
> more and more tempts me.
> ...



promo's as in sales? or advertisements/demo songs? In both cases, yes.


----------



## RogiervG (May 12, 2020)

paularthur said:


> Daniel James Cinesamples Demos...


i hope you realize that the demos are all in context, using all kinds of libraries from all kinds of developers. E.g. cinewoods pro demo from him, is a prime example, only the woods are cinewoods, the rest is not cinesamples, except voxos.

As will all demos from any library, done by any musician:
I personally like naked demos, beside context.. of the same music. So you can hear well how the samples sound in both scenarios.


----------



## Jaap (May 12, 2020)

This would sell me even today again!


----------



## paularthur (May 12, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> i hope you realize that the demos are all in context, using all kinds of libraries from all kinds of developers. E.g. cinewoods pro demo from him, is a prime example, only the woods are cinewoods, the rest is not cinesamples, except voxos.
> 
> As will all demos from any library, done by any musician:
> I personally like naked demos, beside context.. of the same music. So you can hear well how the samples sound in both scenarios.



Yes, I prefer contextual demo's.


----------



## Johnny (May 12, 2020)

I don't know if this was posted already? So I'll post it again Pretty sure this was originally an 8Dio AGE demo from Collin O' Malley: (Including 8Dio Studio Sapranos, Clair Flute and many, many more 8Dio gems ) Great song none the less


----------



## dflood (May 12, 2020)

I bought this upon my first listen. Unlike other virtuoso demos that I can’t begin to reproduce, Tracy includes the full midi performance with the purchase. I don’t have to wonder how he got it to sound so good. Just pop it into Logic, adjust the instruments, and it sounds exactly the same. Brilliant.


----------



## Rex282 (May 12, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> I personally like naked demos, beside context.. of the same music. So you can hear well how the samples sound in both scenarios.


Sonokinetic does this with the phrase libraries.


----------



## Akarin (May 12, 2020)

A lot of @Cory Pelizzari walkthroughs did my credit card no good.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 29, 2020)

JonesyXL said:


> For me though, this is the daddy of sample library demos
> 
> 
> I'd love to know how this track came about. There must have been a decent budget behind it because the majority of it doesn't sound like samples (I'm 100% convinced the strings are real). It seems unlikely this was written specifically as a sample library demo...




That is just... WOW!!!! I need to know how he did this. A walkthrough, breakdown or something. Troels is another fav, i really like how he breaks down demos as well.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 29, 2020)

(Hollywood Strings)



(everything he uses)







And yeah any Jasper demo. I think his demos, not just in terms of quality but the consistent style, really help sell the whole PS deal to me.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 29, 2020)

This convinced me to NOT buy a whole lot more, as it is the artist who makes the huge difference, not the libraries he/she buys.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 29, 2020)

It was the Embertone Sensual Sax video with careless whisper. I don’t think this is the exact video since this is for the iPad version but similar


----------



## Tremendouz (Nov 29, 2020)

This! The high range of that double bass is just so beautiful


----------



## artomatic (Nov 29, 2020)

Instant buy after hearing this!


----------



## Soundlex (Nov 29, 2020)

This Stan Erbrink demo's made me buy Talos, really impressive:


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 29, 2020)

Does it still count if i didn't actually buy the the library? Lol! There was this ancient Spitfire solo strings demo that I always found incredibly subtle and beautiful but I believe it's lost to time. I don't think they sell that particular original solo string product anymore.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 29, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Does it still count if i didn't actually buy the the library? Lol! There was this ancient Spitfire solo strings demo that I always found incredibly subtle and beautiful but I believe it's lost to time. I don't think they sell that particular original solo string product anymore.



I have the exact same thing with some Spitfire demo of Anitra's Dance (Peer Gynt). It was the most amazing thing I'd ever heard... but Spitfire was still bespoke back then!


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 30, 2020)

This one - (already posted last week in a different thread but anyway)
I purchased Tutti Vox right after watching it for the second time - instant massive goosebumps etc...


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Nov 30, 2020)

The CSSS articulation demo from *Alex Wallbank *(@Alex W ), after already owning CSS, convinced me how powerful this combination is in the right hands.
The whole composition is just amazing and the build to 1m54 onwards, so sweeping!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a new SoundCloud favourite! This is a demo Colin E. Fisher did for a percussion library by 8dio. I LOVE what he is doing here, great great demo. On repeat.









8Dio Studio Orchestral Percussion: "Bathed In Starlight" by Colin E. Fisher


This track was primarily composed of samples from 8Dio Studio Percussion Orchestral. A deep-sampled music software instrument (VST/AU/AAX) by www.8dio.com https://8dio.com/instrument/studio-percussio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





I wasn’t aware of even more than one Colin doing 8dio demos.


----------



## YoungCee (Dec 10, 2020)

JonesyXL said:


> Ah man, such an interesting topic.
> 
> Strezov Sampling has some great demos - I bought the woodwind and brass libraries from listening to tracks by Jean Gabriel Raynaud and Henri Vartio. I got Scoring Synths on the strength of the demos too, particularly Rayshaun Thompson's.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the love  - Rayshaun Thompson.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 10, 2020)

John Powell blew me away comparing one of his live scores to the demo/mockup track.
The comparison went back and forth between the two, and even though the transitions were in front of my eyes, I had to convince me self that MAYBE (????!?!?) I heard a slighttttt difference... maybe!

If I was hearing the audio track where the two are interleaved without knowing this was happening? I would've never thought that this was happening.
And even if you told me that this was going on? I wouldn't be able to pickup the transition points.

Edit:
To the op question, based on Powell's 2019 template I bought:
Cinebrass Pro+Core (actually the whole bundle with Descant and Sonore).
Berlin Brass.
From what I gather he uses Spitfire bespoke strings, but none of SA's string libs sound like bespoke. to my ears Berlin strings will do a better job mimicking this sound so got those too.
For woodwinds it's a mix of SA bespoke(?) woodwinds and BML (now symphonic woodwinds), but I ended getting the whole Berlin set, to have a more unified sound (the Teldex sound is just gorgeous).
Strezov Freyja + Wotan
He also uses CSS which I already own.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 10, 2020)

Aaron Sapp's recent PLCK demo. That made me smile. Instant buy.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 10, 2020)

Gerbil said:


> Aaron Sapp's recent PLCK demo. That made me smile. Instant buy.



That is the truth. 10 seconds in, we all knew we were going to buy it.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 11, 2020)

I far prefer Homay's demo's over Andy Blaney's. Art vs powerhouse music. But the one demo that had me buy a library, was the one Alex Niedt made for Spitfire Solo Strings. Oh, and the launch demo for Spitfire LCO brought my attention to string libraries, and to this plaxe, so that one was rather influential too... (money draining-wise).


----------



## GtrString (Dec 11, 2020)

It was more a piece of music for me. I remember Alex Wallbank’s “Why” from the demo reel for Cinematic Strings 2. What wonderful demo that is!






Cinematic Strings 2 – Cinematic Studio Series







cinematicstudioseries.com


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Awake and Emerging by Homay for Albion NEO did it for me


----------

